# Design der Rollen-Kartons der Quick-Serien von DAM seit der 80er Jahre bis heute unverändert?



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (23. August 2022)

Ich habe bereits schon 3 Quicks (XL 444, 4001 und eine aktuelle Quick 1  3000 FD, die noch im Originalkarton ist. Leider habe ich die Kartons meiner anderen beiden Quicks nicht mehr und frage hier mal die Experten, ob das Design der Originalkartons gleich war oder ob es sich bei Farbe, Aufdruck bzw. Werbung im Gegensatz zu den heutigen Quick-Kartons unterschied...


----------



## Hecht100+ (23. August 2022)

Das änderte sich doch ständig, da wären ja ganze Werbeabteilungen arbeitslos geworden, immer der gleiche Karton und immer das selbe Logo.
Ist und war von Serie zu Serie verschieden, auch das DAM-Logo inclusive Hintergrund hat sich so oft verändert.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (23. August 2022)

Cool, danke fürs zeigen! Die SLS 1 habe ich noch, jetzt weiß ich wenigstens, wie ihre Verpackung vor 40 Jahren aussah...


----------



## eiszeit (24. August 2022)

DAM Quick XLS 35, noch Made in West Germany.


----------



## eiszeit (24. August 2022)

DAM Quick Figther 65, Metallrolle


----------



## eiszeit (24. August 2022)

DAM Quick CSi 50, Karton vom 88er Modell, Rolle von 1989, Rollengewicht 320g


----------



## Captain_H00k (24. August 2022)

Genial was ihr hier auspackt,danke fürs zeigen !!!


----------



## Hecht100+ (24. August 2022)

Hier noch eine, schlicht und elegant.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (24. August 2022)

Vitamine für die Augen! Wenn man noch eine alte Rolle hat, dann ist doch die beste Präsentation zusammen mit dem Originalkarton! 

Hat einer von euch zufällig den Karton von der Quick XL 444? DEN würde ich gern mal sehen...


----------



## silverfish (24. August 2022)

Karton kann ich nicht anbieten. Der ist irgendwo in einem größeren Karton.
Müsste n Modell von ca 2000 oder früher sein.
Trotz Heckbremse ein oft gefischtes und dankbares Modell. Sehr gut gefällt mir der robuste Klappmechanismus .


----------



## Bilch (25. August 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Vitamine für die Augen! Wenn man noch eine alte Rolle hat, dann ist doch die beste Präsentation zusammen mit dem Originalkarton!
> 
> Hat einer von euch zufällig den Karton von der Quick XL 444? DEN würde ich gern mal sehen...


Von der XL 444 bzw. von der 111(121)-444 Serie nicht, dafür aber einen von der Finessa XL 125 (125-445 Serie), das Design ist soweit ich weiß Gleich.


----------



## carphunter 47 (25. August 2022)

DAM  Quick HPN 650 FS  Kaufdatum  2012 noch Original verpackt


----------



## carphunter 47 (25. August 2022)

DAM Quick SLR SPIN 840 FD


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (25. August 2022)

Bilch schrieb:


> Von der XL 444 bzw. von der 111(121)-444 Serie nicht, dafür aber einen von der Finessa XL 125 (125-445 Serie), das Design ist soweit ich weiß Gleich.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 416103
> Anhang anzeigen 416104
> ...


 Danke fürs zeigen! Was mir an der Quick XL 444 gut gefallen hat, waren der anklappbare Bügel und die (natürlich) auch anklappbare Kurbel! 

War der Bügel bei anderen DAM-Rollenmodellen auch anklappbar?


----------



## Hecht100+ (25. August 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> War der Bügel bei anderen DAM-Rollenmodellen auch anklappbar?


Du kannst aber auch manchmal Fragen stellen, zu diesem Thema kann man einen eigenen Thread aufmachen. Was ist für dich ein anklappbarer Bügel:

bei der Quick Standard wurde nur der Knauf angeklappt (1950)

bei der Quick Junior konnte man den Bügel etwas verschieben, das er enger anlag (1953)

bei der Quick Super mußte man eine Überwurfmutter lösen, um den kompletten Kurbelgriff anzulegen (1954).

Und bis zur Quick Finessa 444 sind noch reichlich Rollen von DAM gebaut worden, manche zum Anklappen, manche auch nicht, immer mal was anderes.


----------



## eiszeit (25. August 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> War der Bügel bei anderen DAM-Rollenmodellen auch anklappbar?


Nich bei allen, aber z. B. bei der DAM Quick XLS 35 (aus den 80ern) auch.


----------



## eiszeit (25. August 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Müsste n Modell von ca 2000 oder früher sein.


Fast, die Serie kam 2001 auf den Markt. Deine Rolle kostete 90,75€ UVP.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (25. August 2022)

Was kostete eigentlich die XL 444? Die lag für mich 1982 oder '83 unterm Weihnachtsbaum... Schön, daß ich jetzt weiß, wie der quadratische Karton damals aussah, den ich aus dem Geschenkpapier auspackte! 

Ich glaube, der lag so bei 79 oder 89,90 DM.. Eiszeit, kannst du das bestätigen?


----------



## silverfish (25. August 2022)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Fast, die Serie kam 2001 auf den Markt. Deine Rolle kostete 90,75€ UVP.


Stimmt. Hab nochmal rekapituliert. Vorm Spanienurlaub 2001 hab ich Die ,noch ein grösseres Modell und zwei der billigeren Version (in blau mit der Bodyverstärkung in Kunststoff)
bei einem Händler in der Bucht geordert. Die Billigversionen hielten vlt. 3 Jahre .
Hatte damals für die 4 DAM Rollen 250 DM gelöhnt. Gut auch die Reservespulen in Alu. 
Hatte damals nichtmal die Abu.


----------



## eiszeit (25. August 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Was kostete eigentlich die XL 444? Die lag für mich 1982 oder '83 unterm Weihnachtsbaum... Schön, daß ich jetzt weiß, wie der quadratische Karton damals aussah, den ich aus dem Geschenkpapier auspackte!
> 
> Ich glaube, der lag so bei 79 oder 89,90 DM.. Eiszeit, kannst du das bestätigen?


Nicht ganz, 1981 als sie rauskam kostete sie 99,50 DM und 1982 109,50DM und 1983 100,00DM, aber UVP. Im Geschäft als Angebot war sie -denke ich- billiger.


----------

